# Assign #7: Photo Series



## Nikon Fan (Jun 6, 2005)

For this weeks assignment I thought we could try doing a series.  The theme of your series is up to you (example fruits) but some may and try to get more creative and tell a story with their series...(eating a piece of fruit).  Should be fun, and encourage you to shoot new stuff too  As always you can submit older photos, but PLEASE try and do new ones b/c that's what this is for.  You can submit them late b/c it's the shooting that counts.  This should be a fun one to get creative with!!! New assignment will be posted next monday, so that's the deadline to shoot for


----------



## mal (Jun 7, 2005)

I have a good idea, but I need better light and a model!


----------



## LaFoto (Jun 8, 2005)

My (first?) series is called "Blood". (Those who can't stand the sight of blood being drawn, please go away - _now)_





































These were taken about an hour ago this morning when in preparation for the surgery on his thumb tomorrow my son had to have some blood tests done.

Does this qualify?


----------



## Meysha (Jun 8, 2005)

Oooooh... LaFoto... Do you reckon you could just put a link in for the graphic ones involving the needles? They always make me feel sick. It's just that you're the first person to post photos and now I'm going to have to scroll past that everytime to see the others.


----------



## Nikon Fan (Jun 8, 2005)

That definitely counts LaFoto, although it's disgusting   What a great son that would let you take pics while he's in pain


----------



## LaFoto (Jun 8, 2005)

The doc herself was warier than him about the little series!
And like myself, my son also thinks that getting one's blood drawn is a minor thing that does not really hurt at all. I donate blood regularly, too, and the needles there are waaaayy bigger than this tiny little needle.
Must I put up links instead of photos? Must I really?


----------



## mal (Jun 9, 2005)

I can't seem to get this to look right! Arrgh!


----------



## Tarndt (Jun 9, 2005)

Hey LaFoto, nice but scary series :hail:. Something different from my pics, but I like them. Next time I meet Florian (hope to recognize him) I will think about that. And I think I can not deny myself smiling 
By the way: thank you for your promotion. But I hope that I can rise the quality of my pics the next months. But the same problem like you, not enough money for better lenses :er:
(My 20D is still at the service. Probably the shutter has broken )
Maybe we work together at any time?
Good luck for you


----------



## Tarndt (Jun 9, 2005)

A small series: start of a swimmer at the swimming championships of nothern germany


----------



## mal (Jun 9, 2005)

OK, this isn't anything like what's been posted yet, so I'm sorry if I'm wide of the mark with it. I'm still not really happy with the look of it, but it's the closest I've been able to get to how it looked in my head. Enjoy!

Bad News - A Series.


































Critique appreciated, as I can reshoot this pretty much as many times as I want.


----------



## john3eblover (Jun 10, 2005)

I like it a lot Mal, good job


----------



## Nikon Fan (Jun 10, 2005)

Mal you did a very nice job with this! The lighting is great, and the shots work well as a series!!! Great work at thinking up an idea and executing it!!!


----------



## Karalee (Jun 10, 2005)

Thats a really great series, well done!


----------



## DarkEyes (Jun 12, 2005)

Mal, thats Damn good work! Reminds me of one of them T.V. ads were someones informed a Rellatives died in a car crash or something.


----------



## Nikon Fan (Jun 13, 2005)

Here's my try at it...not anywhere near technically perfect, but it was fun to say the least:






























Now scroll back up and I can take it apart


----------



## darin3200 (Jun 14, 2005)

Better late than never....



























Mmmm.... Espresso :shock:


----------



## Armstror (Jun 20, 2005)

Does this count as a series? She's head banging!


----------



## Jeff Canes (Sep 19, 2007)

bump


----------

